# Wolfcreek Apiaries and Waldo Apiaries



## daddydon5 (Mar 21, 2011)

I also ordered from Wolf Creek and have had the bees for three weeks. I am a beginning keeper and find these bees to be extraordinarily easy to work. They are gentle and seem to be very productive so far. I located the queen in one hive just this morning and now that I know what to look for am anxious to locate the other queen in my next inspection. My bees were delayed due to the terrible weather in TN this year, but they were definitely worth the wait. Also, I had minimal dead bees in my two packages, even though the bees traveled all the way from Centerville, TN to Maryland, which took about four days. If someone is interested in small cell bees, I highly recommend ordering bees from the Seaborns.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll chime in on Waldo. Same as above. I ordered to replace a hive that had been wiped out by a bear. George was accommodating and contacted me three times. The bees were here in no time and in great shape. I've already contacted him to say thanks and wished him all the success he deserves this season. By the way, his first contact with me was past 9:30 PM at night my time (EDT). He was just getting in and bone tired dealing with a difficult season but still wanted to talk about bees, queens and business. Thank you Mr. Taylor!


----------



## eastwood423 (May 20, 2011)

I have also ordered from Wolf Creek and John treated me great. What I loved most was being able to meet him right off the interstate and pick the bees up from him in person. As a new beek, he has been more than helpful and my hives are going strong.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Our club bought 45 or so packages from wolf creek in March, and the few minor problems that cropped up - John made them right. I queened a new top bar hive with one of his queens and she's been going like gangbusters ever since. I was planning on harvesting it for cut comb, but I don't know if it'll be able to wait until when I extract from the other hives in July.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Picked up 4 packages from John. Three for myself and one for a buddy.

Installed 3 on plastic frames, they have drawn out 2 supers per with light feeding to get them started. Buddy's bees absconded, but I think his was more operator error.

Bees are gentle enough to have one about 20 feet from the back door with no problems.


----------



## beemaster01 (Jan 20, 2009)

Some information for those reading this thread: Wolfcreek Apiaries can ship bees in early April because their bees are actually located in Georgia. Central Tennessee is only about a week earlier in the spring from East Tennessee. I don't want anyone to get the idea that if one Tennessee bee company can shake packages in March and April, all breeders located in Tennessee can do the same. You won't find that information located anywhere on the web site.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Why does that matter Beemaster? Are you feeling guilty about something?


----------



## beemaster01 (Jan 20, 2009)

Beeslave said:


> Why does that matter Beemaster? Are you feeling guilty about something?


No, not at all. I know Tennessee weather and when bees can be shipped from bee colonies that reside full time in Tennessee. With African bees in Georgia, beekeepers should know from where their bee package orders are coming from so they can make an informed decision.


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Don't take this wrong it is not a complaint about Wolf Creek, I bought 2 packages, 1 is filling out pretty good, the other is slow to start, she is catching up. Being a newbee I didn't understand about keeping the brood together, very possible trying to get them to draw out more I seperated the brood area, not knowing what I was donig.

Now saying that.

For a newbee like myself I thought I was buying bees that were raised within 100 miles of where I plan on keeping them. Thought I was getting bees that were accustomed to the weather conditions.

No where on the site does it says they import bees from another state. The site talks about being raised with organic manegement, mentions the area in several ways ie nestled in the hills of western Middle Tennessee, their stock is derived from the wild feral stock of the Duck River Basin.

Next time I know to ask. Would I buy from them again, you bet ya. I have no complaints.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

beemaster01, 

Personally, I don't think that it matters where the bees were raised as long as they don't show any ahb traits. I didn't see anywhere in the post where people were making statements about WC being so much cooler than the other TN breeders because they sold bees a couple weeks earlier. I don't know about the size of WC's operation, but if they flood their mating areas with their drones. Your comments aren't very relevant and I'm not sure that I would spend the effort tossing rocks at other peoples houses, when your business practices have been less than perfect.

On a side note, I ended up getting bees from WC and local breeders on almost the same day due to weather in both areas. Their customer service was perfect. I received 5 emails and 4 phone calls to verify my bee order, their delivery time, they showed up on time, and provide free delivery on a bulk drop off. The only complaint that I have, is I didn't have more money to get more bees.

SpeckledPup,

I know that Ruth/John have bees and mating yards in their area. I believe they move the bees down to GA for an earlier build up. Which could and probably does include queening rearing and mating. But as I said above, if they control or make an attempt to control their DCA (drone congregation areas) in their area with stock that is raised and selected in TN. I don't see much difference from their change of scenario.

Most bee producers are heavy feeding in the spring, so it's not like they are super selected on their spring gathering techniques. If the bees weren't fed, you'd see a lot less packages and a much slower build up to sell in the early spring.

-Kevin


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

I am very happy that there is some compliments flying. This is one of the best forums I have been on. I do not know the suppliers that yawl have talked about, but I am sure they appreciate your commits. Good luck to all yawl in your endeavors. Enjoy your girls and your get-to-gathers.


----------



## JRing (Jun 12, 2011)

I have dealings with WolfCreek, and they were able to ship me a 3# box of bees rather late in the season. I dealt with John's daughter and she is nice and willing to help, just as many of you have stated about John and Ruth. I am even trying some of the chemical free treatments for SHB's and it aprears to be working. It has only been a couple of weeks but all looks good so far. I will buy from them again next year. The bees are building up super fast as they arrived during a dry spell and had to feed them, but I have three frames of brood and three of honey with pollen spread all around. They are even capping some of the honey now, this amazed me, I am a newbee although.


----------

